# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون رقم (7) لسنة 1990 ف بشأن المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم (7) لسنة 1990 ف بشأن المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية 
تنفيذا لقرارات المؤتمرات الشعبية الأساسية في دور انعقادها العادي الثاني لعام 1399 و.ر 1989 ف التي صاغها الملتقى العام للمؤتمرات الشعبية واللجان الشعبية والمؤتمرات والنقابات والاتحادات والروابط المهنية (مؤتمر الشعب العام ) في دور انعقاده العادي السادس عشر في الفترة من 5 إلي 12 شعبان 99 من وفاة الرسول ـ الموافق من 2 إلي 9 الربيع 90 ف . 

وبعد الاطلاع على قانون العقوبات . 

وعلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية . 

وعلى القانون رقم (23) لسنة 1971 ف بشأن المخدرات . 

صيغ القانون الآتي 

الفصل الأول 

في المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية 

المادة الأولى 

في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون : 

يقصد بالمواد المخدرة المبينة في الجدول الملحق رقم (1) . 

ب) ويقصد بالمؤثرات العقلية المواد المبينة في الجدول الملحق رقم (2) 

ج) وتستثنى مما تقدم المستحضرات الطبية المبينة بالجدول الملحق رقم (7) 

المادة الثانية 

يحظر على أي شخص أن يجلب أو يصدر أو ينتج أو يستخرج أو يفصل أو يصنع أو يملك أو يحرز أو يشتري أو يبيع مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية أو يتبادل عليها أو ينزل عنها بأية صفة كانت أو أن يتدخل بصفته وسيطا في شئ من ذلك ألا في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وبالشروط المبينه به . 

الفصل الثاني 

في الجلب والتصدير والنقل 

المادة الثالثة 

لايجوز جلب مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية أو تصديرها ألا بمقتضى ترخيص كتابي من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة وبموافقة اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل . 

المادة الرابعة 

لا يجوز منح أذن الجلب المشار إليه في المادة السابقة إلا للأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم : 

1ـ مديرو المحال المرخص لها بالاتجار في المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية . 

2ـ مديرو الصيدليات أو المحال المعدة لصنع المستحضرات الطبية . 

3ـ مديرو معامل التحاليل الكيميائية أو الصناعية أو الأبحاث العلمية . 

4ـ المصالح العامة أو المعاهد العلمية المعترف بها . 

وللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة رفض طلب الأذن أو خفض الكمية المطلوبة ولا يمنح أذن التصدير الا لمديري المحال المرخص لها بالاتجار في المواد المذكورة . 

ويبين في الطلب اسم الطالب وعنوان عمله واسم المادة كاملاً وطبيعتها والكمية التي يريد جلبها أو تصديرها مع بيان الأسباب التي تبرر الجلب أو التصدير وكذلك البيانات الأخرى التي تطلبها أمانة الصحة . 

المادة الخامسة 

لأتسلم المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية التي تصل إلي الجمارك ـ إلا بموجب إذن سحب كتابي تمنحه اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة للمرخص له بالجلب أو لمن يخوله في ذلك . 

وعلى مصلحة الجمارك في حالتي الجلب أو التصدير استلام إذن السحب أو التصدير من صاحب الشأن وإعادته إلي أمانة الصحة . 

المادة السادسة 

لايجوز جلب مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية أو تصديرها أو نقلها داخل طرود محتوية على مواد أخرى ، ويجب أن يكون إرسالها ـ ولو كانت بصفة عينة ـ داخل طرود مؤمن عليها وأن يبين عليها اسم المادة بالكامل وكميتها وطبيعتها ونسبتها . 

الفصل الثالث 

الاتجار في المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية 

المادة السابعة 

لايجوز الاتجار في المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية ألا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة وبموافقة اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل . 

ولا يجوز منح هذا الترخيص إلى : 

1ـ المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية . 

2ـ المحكوم عليه في أحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 

3ـ المحكوم عليه في سرقة أو إخفاء أشياء مسروقة أو خيانة أمانة أو نصب أو غش أو انتحال شخصية الغير أو إعطاء صك بدون رصيد أو تزوير أو استعمال أوراق مزورة أو شهادة زور أو هتك عرض أو فساد الأخلاق أو تشرد أو اشتباه أو أية جنحة مخلة بالشرف وكذلك المحكوم عليه للشروع في إحدى هذه الجرائم . 

4ـ من سبق فصله تأديبياً من الوظائف العامة لأسباب مخلة بالشرف مالم تنقض ثلاث سنوات على تاريخ الفصل نهائياً . 

المادة الثامنة 

لا يرخص بالاتجار في المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية إلا في الأماكن التي تتوافر فيها الشروط التي تحدد بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة بالاتفاق مع اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل . 

المادة التاسعة 

على طالب الترخيص أن يقدم إلي الجهة الإدارية المختصة طلبا متضمنا البيانات التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة ومرفقاً به الأوراق والرسومات التي يعينها ذلك القرار . 

المادة العاشرة 

يعين للمحل المعد للاتجار في المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية مهما كان نوعه صيدليا يكون مسئولاً عن أدارته ، على ألا يكون قد حكم عليه في أحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابعة من هذا القانون أو سبق فصله تأديبياً من الوظائف العامة لأسباب مخلة بالشرف مالم تنقض ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الفصل نهائياً . 

المادة الحادية عشرة 

لايجوز لمديري المحال المرخص لها بالاتجار في المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية أن يبيعوا أو يسلموا هذا المواد أو ينزلوا عنها بأية صفة كانت إلا للأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم :ـ 

1ـ مديرو المخازن المرخص لها في هذا الاتجار . 

2ـ مديرو الصيدليات ومصانع المستحضرات الصيدلانية . 

3ـ مديرو صيدليات المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات إذا كانوا من الصيادلة . 

ومع ذلك يجوز لهم أن يبيعوا أو يسلموا أو ينزلوا عن هذه المواد بموجب بطاقات الرخص المنصوص عليها في المادة الحادية والعشرون إلي الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم :ـ 

1ـ الأطباء الذين تخصصهم المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات التي ليس بها صيادلة . 

2ـ مديرو معامل التحاليل الكيميائية والصناعية والأبحاث العلمية . 

3ـ المصالح العامة والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها . 

ولأيتم تسليم المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية المبيعة أو التي نزل عنها : 

إذا قدم المستلم إيصالا من أصل وثلاث صور مطبوعا على كل منها أسم وعنوان الجهة المستلمة وموضحا بالمداد أو بالقلم النسخ الكوبيا اسم المادة بالكامل وطبيعتها ونسبتها وتاريخ التحرير وكذلك الكمية بالأرقام والحروف . 

يجب أن يوقع المستلم أصل الإيصال وصورة وأن يختمها بختم خاص بالجهة المستلمة مكتوبا في وسطه كلمة مخدر أو مؤثر عقلي . 

وعلى مدير المحل أن يؤشر على الإيصال والصورة بما يفيد الصرف وتاريخه وأن يحتفظ بالنسخة الأصلية ويعطى المستلم أحدى الصور وترسل الصورتان بكتاب مصحوب بعلم الوصول إلي الجهة الإدارية المختصة بأمانة الصحة في اليوم التالي لتاريخ الصرف على الأكثر . 

المادة الثانية عشر ة 

جميع المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية الواردة للمحل المرخص له في الاتجار بها وكذا المصروفة منه يجب قيدها أولاً بأول في اليوم ذاته في دفاتر خاصة مرقومة صحائفها ومختومة بختم الجهة الإدارية المختصة ويجب أن يذكر بهذه الدفاتر تاريخ الورود واسم البائع وعنوانه وتاريخ الصرف واسم المشتري وعنوانه ويذكر في الحالتين المادة بالكامل وطبيعتها وكميتها ونسبتها وكذلك جميع البيانات التي تقررها الجهة الإدارية المختصة . 

المادة الثالثة عشرة . 

على مديري المحال المرخص لها بالاتجار في المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية أن يرسلوا بكتاب مصحوب بعلم الوصول إلي الجهة الادارية المختصة في الأسبوع الأول من كل شهر كشفاً موقعا عليه منهم مبينا به المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية والمصروف منها خلال الشهر السابق والباقي منها وذلك على النماذج التي تعدها الجهة الإدارية المختصة لهذا الغرض . 

الفصل الرابع 

وصف وصرف المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية 

المادة الرابعة عشرة 

لايجوز للأطباء المرخص لهم بمزاولة مهنة الطب أي يصفوا المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية لأي مريض إلا بقصد العلاج الطبي ويحظر على الطبيب أن يحرر لنفسه وصفه بأية كمية من المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية لاستعماله الخاص . 

المادة الخامسة عشر ة 

يجوز للأطباء المرخص لهم بمزاولة مهنة الطب أن يحوزوا في عياداتهم الخاصة بعض المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية لاستعمالها عند الضرورة الملجئة بشرط أن يتم الاحتفاظ بهذه المواد في شكلها الذي يتفق مع استعمالها الطبي المعدة له دون تغيير . 

ويجوز للأطباء المشار إليهم علاج المرضى بهذه المواد خارج عياداتهم في الحالات الطارئة ويحظر على الطبيب أي يصرف أيا من هذه المواد لمرضاه بقصد استعمالها بأنفسهم . 

ويجب على الطبيب مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بحيازة المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية المنصوص عليها في المادة السادسة والعشرين من هذا القانون . 

المادة السادسة عشر ة 

لايجوز للصيادلة أن يصرفوا مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية إلا بوصفة طبية من طبيب مرخص له بمزاولة مهنة الطب أو بموجب رخصة ووفقاً للأحكام الواردة في هذا القانون. 

ويحظر على الصيادلة صرف مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية بموجب الوصفات الطبية إذا زادت الكمية المدونة بها على الكميات المقررة في الجدول الملحق رقم (4) . 

المادة السابعة عشرة 

تصدر اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة قرارات بالبيانات والشروط الواجب توافرها في الوصفات الطبية التي توصف بها مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية للصرف من الصيدليات فيما عدا صيدليات المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات ، وتصرف التذاكر من دفاتر مختومة بختم الجهة الإدارية المختصة تسلم بالأثمان التي تقررها تلك الجهة على الايجاوز ثمنها (1000) درهم للدفتر الواحد . وللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة تحديد المقادير التي لا يصح مجاوزة صرفها لكل مريض شهرياً . 

المادة الثامنة عشرة 

لايجوز للصيادلة صرف وصفات طبية تحتوى على مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية بعد مضي ثلاثة أيام على تاريخ تحريرها . 

المادة التاسعة عشرة 

لاترد الوصفات الطبية المحتوية على مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية لحاملها ويحظر استعمالها أكثر من مرة ويجب حفظها بالصيدلية مبينا عليها تاريخ صرف الدواء ورقم قيدها في دفتر قيد الوصفات الطبية ، ولحاملها أن يطلب من الصيدلية تسليمه صورة من الوصفة الطبية مختومة بختمها ، ولا يجوز استخدام الصورة في الحصول على مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية أو على أدوية تحتوي على تلك المواد . 

المادة العشرون 

يجب قيد جميع المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية الواردة إلي الصيدلية يوم ورودها وكذا المصروفة منها أولا بأول في ذات يوم صرفها في دفتر خاص للوارد والمصروف مرقومة صحائفه ومحتومة بختم الجهة الإدارية المختصة وتذكر في القيد بحروف واضحة البيانات الآتية: 

أولاً : فيما يختص بالوارد : 

تاريخ الورود وأسم البائع وعنوانه ونوع وكمية المادة المخدرة أو المؤثر العقلي . 

ثانياً : فيما يختص بالمصروف : 

1ـ اسم وعنوان محرر الوصفة . 

2ـ أسم المريض بالكامل ولقبه وسنه وعنوانه . 

3ـ التاريخ الذي صرف فيه الدواء ورقم القيد في دفتر الوصفات الطبية وكذا كمية المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية التي تحتوي عليه . 

ويدون بهذا الدفتر ، علاوة على ذلك ، جميع البيانات الأخرى التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة . 

المادة الحادية والعشرون 

يجوز للصيدليات صرف مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية بموجب الرخص المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون للأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم : 

1ـ الأطباء المرخص لهم بمزاولة مهنة الطب . 

2ـ الأطباء الذين تخصصهم لذلك المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات التي ليس بها صيادلة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة الثانية والعشرون 

تصدر الرخص المذكورة بالمادة السابقة من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بعد تقديم طلب يبين فيه الآتي : 

1ـ أسم المادة المخدرة أو المؤثر العقلي كاملاً وطبيعة كل منها . 

2ـ الكمية اللازمة للطالب . 

3ـ جميع البيانات الأخرى التي يمكن أن تطلبها الجهة الإدارية المختصة ، ولهذه الجهة رفض أعطاء الرخصة أو خفض الكمية المطلوبة . 

المادة الثالثة والعشرون 

يجب أن يبين في الرخصة مايأتى: 

1ـ اسم صاحب الرخصة ولقبه وصناعته وعنوانه . 

2ـ كمية المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية التي يصرح بصرفها بموجب الرخصة وكذلك أقصى كمية يمكن صرفها في الدفعة الواحدة . 

3ـ التاريخ الذي ينتهي فيه مفعول الرخصة . 

المادة الرابعة والعشرون 

يجب على الصيادلة أن يبينوا في الرخصة الكمية التي صرفوها وتاريخ الصرف وأن يوقعوا على هذه البيانات . 

ولايجوز تسليم المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية بموجب رخصة إلا بإيصال من صاحب الرخصة موضحاً به بالمداد أو بقلم النسخ التاريخ واسم المادة كاملا وكميتها بالأرقام والحروف ، ورقم الرخصة وتاريخها . 

وعلى صاحب الرخصة ردها إلي الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال أسبوع من تاريخ انتهاء مفعولها . 

المادة الخامسة والعشرون 

على مديري الصيدليات أن يرسلوا إلي الجهة التي تعينها الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً الأولى من الشهرين الأول والسابع من كل سنة ميلادية بكتاب مصحوب بعلم الوصول ، كشفاً تفصيليا موقعاً منهم عن الوارد والمصروف والباقي من المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية خلال الستة أشهر السابقة وذلك على النماذج الذي تصدره الجهة الإدارية المختصة لهذا الغرض . 

المادة السادسة والعشرون 

وعلى كل شخص ممن ذكروا في المادتين الحادية عشرة والحادية والعشرون رخص له بحيازة المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية أن يقيد الوارد والمصروف من هذه المواد أو لا بأول في اليوم ذاته وفي دفتر خاص مرقومة صحائفه ومختومة بختم الجهة الإدارية المختصة مع ذكر اسم المريض ـ أو اسم صاحب الحيوان كاملا ولقبه وسنه وعنوانه إذا كان الصرف في المستشفيات أو المصحات أو المستوصفات أو العيادات ، وإذا كان الصرف لأغراض أخرى فيبين الغرض الذي استعملت فيه هذه المواد . 

المادة السابعة والعشرون 

يجب على الصيدليات ومستودعات الأدوية ومصانعها حفظ المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية في أوعية خاصة توضع عليها بطاقة مكتوب عليها عبارة (مادة مخدرة ) أو (مؤثر عقلي) وحفظ هذه الأوعية داخل خزانة يحكم إغلاقها ويحتفظ المدير المسئول عن أي من المحال المذكورة بمفتاحها شخصياً . 

الفصل الخامس 

في صنع المستحضرات الطبية المحتوية 

على مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية 

المادة الثامنة والعشرون 

لايجوز صنع المستحضرات الطبية التي تدخل في ترتيبها مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة وبالشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة السابعة ،ولا يجوز لمصانع المستحضرات الطبية استعمال المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية التي توجد لديها ألا في صنع المستحضرات التي تنتجها ، وعليها أن تتبع أحكام المادتين الثانية عشرة والثالثة عشرة ، فيما يتعلق بما يرد إليها من المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية ، وأحكام المواد الحادية عشرة والثانية عشرة والثالثة عشرة فيما يتعلق بما تنتجه من مستحضرات طبية تدخل في تركيبها أحدى المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية بأية نسبة كانت . 

الفصل السادس 

في المواد التي تخضع لبعض قيود المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية 

المادة التاسعة والعشرون 

لايجوز إنتاج أو استخراج أو فصل صنع أية مادة من المواد الواردة بالجدول رقم (3) 

وتسري في شأن جلب هذه المواد وتصديرها أحكام الفصل الثاني من هذا القانون . 

وفي حالة جلب أحد المحال المرخص لها بالاتجار في المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية لأحدى هذه المواد وجب عليه إتباع القيد والإخطار المنصوص عليهما في المادتين الثانية عشرة والثالثة عشرة . 

الفصل السابع 

النباتات الممنوع زراعتها والتعامل فيها 

المادة الثلاثون 

لايجوز زراعة أو جلب أو تصدير أو نقل تملك أو إحراز أو حيازة أو شراء أو بيع أو تسليم أو تسلم أو تبادل النباتات المبينة في الجدول الملحق رقم (5) أو الاتجار فيها أو التنازل عنها في جميع أطوار نموها وكذلك بذورها ، أو التوسط في شئ من ذلك كله إلا للأغراض الطبية أو العلمية وفي الأحوال وبالشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 

المادة الحادية والثلاثون 

يجوز للجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة الترخيص للمصالح العامة والمعاهد العلمية ومراكز البحث العلمي المعترف بها بزراعة أي نبات من النباتات الممنوع زراعتها ، وذلك للأغراض الطبية أو العلمية وبالشروط التي تضعها لذلك .. كما يجوز لها أن ترخص في جلب وتصدير هذه النباتات وبذورها على أن تطبق في شانها أحكام الفصلين الثاني والثالث من هذا القانون . 

الفصل الثامن 

حفظ المستندات المتعلقة بالمواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية 

المادة الثانية والثلاثون 

يجب حفظ الدفاتر المنصوص عليها في المواد الثانية عشرة والعشرين والسادسة والعشرين والثامنة والعشرين لمدة عشر سنوات من تاريخ آخر قيد تم فيها كما تحفظ الإيصالات المنصوص عليها في المواد الحادية عشرة والاتجار فيها ويتضمن هذا السجل البيانات التي يصدر بها قرار من في المادة السادسة عشرة للمدة ذاتها من التاريخ المبين عليها . 

المادة الثالثة والثلاثون 

ينشأ بأمانة الصحة سجل خاص يقيد فيه الأشخاص والهيئات المرخص لهم بجلب وتصدير ونقل وصنع وزراعة المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية والاتجار فيها ، ويتضمن هذا السجل البيانات التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة . 

الفصل التاسع 

في العقوبـــــات 

المادة الرابعة والثلاثون 

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد والغرامة التي لأتقل عن عشرة آلاف دينار ولأتزيد عن خمسين ألف دينار كل من :ـ 

1ـ صدر أو جلب أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية في غير الأحوال المرخص بها قانونا وكان ذلك بقصد الاتجار . 

2ـ زرع أو صدر أو جلب نباتا من النباتات الواردة في الجدول الملحق رقم (5) في أي طور من أطوار نموها هي أو بذورها في غير الأحوال المرخص بها قانونا وكان ذلك بقصد الاتجار . 

المادة الخامسة والثلاثون 

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن مدة لأتقل عن عشر سنوات وبغرامة لأتقل عن خمسة ألاف دينار ولأتزيد على عشرين ألف دينار . 

1ـ كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو باع مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية أو نباتا من النباتات الواردة في الجدول الملحق رقم (5) هي أو بذورها أو سلمها أو استلمها أو نقلها أو نزل عنها أو تبادل عليها أو صرفها بأية صفة كانت أو توسط في شئ من ذلك وكان ذلك بقصد الاتجار فيها أو اتجر فيها بأية صورة وذلك في غير الأحوال المرخص بها قانونا . 

2ـ كل من قدم مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية للمتعاطي أو سهل تعاطيها وكان ذلك بمقابل في غير الأحوال المرخص بها قانونا . 

3ـ كل من رخص له بحيازة مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية لاستعمالها في غرض أو أغراض معينة وتصرف فيها بمقابل بأي صفة كانت في غير تلك الأغراض . 

4ـ كل من أدار أو أعد أو هيأ بمقابل مكانا لتعاطي المخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية وجرى فيه تعاطيها . 

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد والغرامة التي لأتقل عن عشرة آلاف دينار ولاتزيد على خمسين آلف دينار في الحالات الآتية : 

أ إذا كان الجاني عائدا أو محكوما عليه نهائياً من أحدى المحاكم الأجنبية في جريمة مماثلة للجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 

ب إذا كان الجاني من الموظفين أو المستخدمين العموميين المنوط بهم مكافحة جرائم المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية أو الرقابة على تداول المواد وحيازتها . 

ج) إذا اشترك الجاني في ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة مع قاصر أو كان الشخص الذي قدمت إليه المادة المخدرة أو المؤثر العقلي قاصرا . 

فإذا ارتكبت إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في البنود الثاني والثالث والرابع من الفقرة الأولى من هذا المادة بدون مقابل فتكون العقوبة السجن وغرامة لأتقل عن ألفي دينار ولأتزيد على خمسة آلاف دينار وإذا توافرت إحدى الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة فتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لأتقل عن عشر سنوات وغرامة لأتقل عن خمسة آلاف دينار ولأتزيد على عشرين ألف دينار . 

المادة السادسة والثلاثون 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لأتزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لأتقل عن ثلاثة الاف دينار ولأتزيد على خمسة ألاف دينار كل طبيب أعطى وصفة طبية بمواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية لغير أغراض العلاج الطبي وهو عالم بذلك . 

المادة السابعة والثلاثون 

يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لأتقل عن ألف دينار ولأتزيد على خمسة آلاف دينار كل من جلب أو صدر أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع أو حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو نقل مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية أو زرع نباتا من النباتات الواردة في الجدول الملحق رقم (5) أو جلبها أو صدرها أو حازها أو أحرزها أو اشتراها أو نقلها هي أو بذورها وكان ذلك بقصد التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي أو تعاطاها أو استعملها فعلا مالم يثبت أنه قد رخص له بذلك . 

ويجوز للمحكمة بدلا من توقيع العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة أن تأمر بإيداع من ثبت إدمانه على تعاطي المخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية إحدى المصحات التي تنشا لهذا الغرض ليعالج فيها إلي أن تقرر اللجنة المختصة ببحث حالة المودعين بالمصحات المذكورة الإفراج عنه ، ولا يجوز أن تقل مدة الإيداع في المصحة عن ستة أشهر ولأتزيد على سنة ، ويشترط أن يثبت الإدمان من لجنة طبية ، ويكون تشكيل اللجنة المختصة ببحث حالة المودعين بالمصحات بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة على أن يكون من بين أعضائها أحد رؤساء النيابة العامة يندب لذلك من الجهة التابع لها ، وللجهة الطبية أن تستعين بمن ترى الاستعانة به لأداء مهمتها . 

ولا يجوز أن يودع المصحة من سبق الأمر بإيداعه بها مرتين أو من لم يمض على خروجه أكثر من خمس سنوات ولاتقام الدعوى الجنائية على متعاطي المخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية إذا تقدم للعلاج بالمصحة من تلقاء نفسه . 

المادة الثامنة والثلاثون 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لأتزيد على عشر سنوات وبغرامة لأتقل عن خمسمائة دينار ولأتزيد على ثلاثة آلاف دينار كل من أرتكب أحد الأفعال المبينة في المادة السابقة وكان ذلك بغير قصد الاتجار أو التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي وذلك في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا . 

المادة التاسعة والثلاثون 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لأتقل عن ستة أشهر وبغرامة لأتقل عن مائة دينار ولاتزيد على خمسمائة دينار أو بأحدي هاتين العقوبتين كل من ضبط في أي مكان أعد أو هيأ لتعاطي المخدرات أو المؤثرات العقلية وكان يجري فيه تعاطيها مع علمه بذلك . 

ولا ينطبق حكم هذه المادة على ذوي قربي من أعد أو هيأ المكان المذكور 

المادة الأربعون 

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لأتقل عن عشر سنوات وبغرامة لأتقل عن ثلاثة الاف دينار ولأتزيد على عشرة آلاف دينار كل من اعتدى على أحد الموظفين العموميين القائمين على تنفيذ هذا القانون أو قاومه بالقوة أو العنف أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها . 

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد وغرامة لأتقل عن خمسة آلاف دينار ولأتزيد على عشرين ألف دينار إذا نجم عن الاعتداء أو المقاومة إيذاء شخصي خطير أو كان الجاني يحمل سلاحاً أو كان من المنوط بهم المحافظة على الأمن وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون آخر . 

وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أدى الاعتداء أو المقاومة إلي الموت . 

المادة الحادية والأربعون 

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من قتل عمدا احد الموظفين العموميين القائمين على تنفيذ هذا القانون أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها . 

المادة الثانية والأربعون 

يحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية والنباتات المضبوطة والأشياء المحصلة أو المكتسبة من الجريمة ، كما يحكم بمصادرة وسائل النقل والأدوات المضبوطة التي استخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة وذلك ما لم يكن مالك تلك الأدوات أو الوسائل شخصا لايد له في الجريمة . 

المادة الثالثة والأربعون 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لأتقل عن سنة وبغرامة لأتقل عن مائتي دينار ولأتزيد على خمسمائة دينار كل من رخص له في الاتجار في المواد المخدرة أو المؤثرات العقلية أو حيازتها ولم يمسك الدفاتر المنصوص عليها في المواد الثانية عشرة والعشرين والسادسة والعشرين والثامنة والعشرين أو لم يقم بالقيد فيها . 

ويعاقب بغرامة لأتزيد على مائتي دينار كل من رخص له في حيازة أو إحراز مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية إذا زادت لديه الكمية أو نقصت عن الفروق المتسامح فيها نتيجة تعدد عمليات الوزن التي تحدد بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة وبشرط ألا تجاوز الزيادة أو النقص النسب التالية :ـ 

1ـ 10% في الكميات التي لأتزيد على جرام واحد . 

2ـ 5% في الكميات التي تزيد على جرام حتى (25) جرام بشرط ألا يزيد مقدار التسامح على نصف جرام . 

3ـ 2% في الكميات التي تزيد على (25) جرام . 

4ـ 5% في المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية السائلة أيا كان مقدارها . 

وتضاعف العقوبة في حالة العود إلي ارتكاب الجريمة المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة . 

المادة الرابعة والأربعون 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لأتقل عن سنة وبغرامة لأتقل عن مائة دينار ولأتزيد على ثلاثمائة دينار كل من جلب أو صدر إحدى المواد المبينة بالجدول رقم (3) بالمخالفة لأحكام الفصلين الثاني والثالث من هذا القانون ، ويحكم بمصادرة المواد المضبوطة . 

المادة الخامسة والأربعون 

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لأتقل عن شهر ولأتزيد على ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لأتقل عن مائتي دينار ولأتزيد على خمسمائة دينار أو بأحدي هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب أية مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات الصادرة تنفيذاً له . 

المادة السادسة والأربعون 

تأمر المحكمة بنشر ملخص الحكم النهائي بالإدانة الصادر في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون مرتين متتاليتين في ثلاثة جرائد تعينها وعلى نفقة المحكوم عليه . 

المادة السابعة والأربعون 

تعتبر أية رخصة صادرة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون ملغاة تلقائياً إذا أدين صاحبها لمخالفة هذا القانون أو اللوائح أو القرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه . 

المادة الثامنة والأربعون 

يعفى من العقوبات المقررة في المادتين الرابعة والثلاثين والخامسة والثلاثين كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ الجهات المختصة عن الجريمة قبل علمها بها . 

وتستبدل بعقوبة الإعدام عقوبة السجن المؤبد وبعقوبة السجن المؤبد عقوبة السجن وتخفض باقي العقوبات إلي النصف إذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد علم الجهات المختصة بالجريمة بشرط أن يؤدي الإبلاغ إلي الكشف عن معلومات جوهرية تتعلق بالجريمة أو بمرتكبيها . 

المادة التاسعة والأربعون 

إذا ثبتت أدانه شخص أكثر من مرة في إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، وجب اتخاذ أحد التدابير التالية ضده بقرار من المحكمة الجزئية المختصة . 

1ـ الإيداع في احدى مؤسسات العمل . 

2ـ تحديد الإقامة في أي جهة معينة . 

3ـ منع الإقامة في جهة معنية . 

4ـ الأبعاد . 

5ـ حظر التردد على أماكن أو محال معينة . 

6ـ الحرمان من ممارسة مهنة أو حرفة معينة . 

ولا تقل مدة التدبير المأمور به عن سنة ولا تزيد على عشر سنوات وفي حالة مخالفة الخاضع للتدبير لمقتضاه يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر . 

الفصل العاشر 

أحكام عامة 

المادة الخمسون 

تنشأ بقرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة إدارة عامة لمكافحة جرائم المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية تتبع أمانة العدل ، ويحدد القرار اختصاصات هذه الإدارة ونظام عملها . 

المادة الحادية والخمسون 

يكون للعاملين بالإدارة العامة لمكافحة جرائم المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية الذين يصدر بتحديدهم قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل ولرجال الجمارك وخفر السواحل وحرس الحدود صفة مأمور الضبط القضائي في جميع أنحاء الجماهيرية العظمى فيما يخص الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وذلك كله مع عدم الإخلال بصلاحيات مأموري الضبط القضائي وفقاً لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية . 

المادة الثانية والخمسون 

لمفتشي أمانة الصحة دخول مخازن ومستودعات المرخص لهم بالاتجار في المواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية والصيدليات والمستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات والعيادات ومصانع المستحضرات الطبية ومعامل التحاليل الكيميائية والصناعية والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها وذلك للتحقق من تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، ولهم الإطلاع على الدفاتر والأوراق المتعلقة بالمواد المخدرة والمؤثرات العقلية ويكون لهم صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي فيما يتعلق بالجرائم التي تقع بهذه المحال ولهم أيضا مراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون في المصالح والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة . 

المادة الثالثة والخمسون 

يكون للمفتشين الزراعيين بأمانة الاستصلاح الزراعي وتعمير الأراضي والهيئات ذات العلاقة بها ولمعاونيهم صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي فيما يختص بالجرائم التي تقع بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة الثلاثين . 

المادة الرابعة والخمسون 

على مأموري الضبط القضائي المنصوص عليهم في هذا القانون قطع كل زراعة ممنوعة بمقتضى أحكامه وجمع أوراقها وجذورها على نفقة مرتكبي الجريمة وتحرز هذه الأشياء وتحفظ على ذمة المحاكمة إلى أن يفصل نهائيا في الدعوى الجنائية . 

المادة الخامسة والخمسون 

للجنة الشعبية العامة أن تعدل بقرار منها الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون بالحذف أو بالإضافة أو بتغيير النسب فيها وذلك بناء على اقتراح اللجنة الشعبية العامة للصحة . 

المادة السادسة والخمسون 

تمنح مكافآت مالية لكل من ضبط مواد مخدرة أو مؤثرات عقلية بكميات كبيرة أو اشترك في ضبطها أو بلغ عن وجودها أو أرشد إليها ، كما يجوز منح مكافآت مالية إذا كانت الكمية قليلة وذلك كله في الحدود وطبقاً للقواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة بناء على عرض اللجنة الشعبية العامة للعدل . 

المادة السابعة والخمسون 

يكون لكل من لحق به ضرر أثناء أو بسبب القيام بأي عمل من أعمال مكافحة جرائم المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية الحق في تعويض عادل . 

ويصدر بقواعد التعويض وفقاً لهذه المادة قرار من اللجنة الشعبية العامة بناء على عرض من اللجنة الشعبية العامة للخزانة على أن تتحمل خزينة المجتمع بالتكاليف المترتبة على ذلك . 

المادة الثامنة والخمسون 

يلغى القانون رقم (23) لسنة 1971 ف بشأن المخدرات وتظل اللوائح والقرارات الصادرة بمقتضاه وكذلك الرخص المعمول بها وقت بدء العمل بهذا القانون سارية وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكامه . 

المادة التاسعة والخمسون 

يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية ، وينشر في وسائل الأعلام المختلفة . 


مؤتمر الشعب العام 

صدر في 16 /ذو القعدة/ 1399 و.ر 

الموافق 10 / الصيف/ 1990 ف

----------

